# How often do you change your riding hat?



## Kenzo (25 October 2011)

After a rather pathetic attempt on my part I came off Mr M yesterday evening and it got me thinking about the above this afternoon.

I bought a jockey skull cap to replace my other Charles & Owen one because Mr M had kindly immersed my other in his water bucket and decided to play apple bobbing with it, plus seen as it was several years old and it had a bang to the rear of the hat on a track when I was thrown off once, it was time to bin my old faithful so I bought another.

My other 'nice hat' (traditional style with leather harness) that I used to use for showing and dressage again had to be replaced because Mr M decided to pick it up when I wasn't looking and kinda munched into it  which created a crack in the side, had it for a long time so I'd had my money&#8217;s worth so wasn't overly bothered.

But if you fall off and take a bang to your hat, do YOU always replace it? 

Ideally you should (think we all know that) but for example does it make a difference to you in deciding, say for example where came off, a fall in the arena where you have softer surface or a fall on harder ground or on the road for example where your hat too a real hard clout? 

Do you always check your hat afterwards or would you only decide to check it after it's take a few knocks from a fall example.

Do it make any difference if you bang the side, back or front of your hat?

I don't make a habit of dropping hats but in the past (going back to when you were younger perhaps) or if you've have the odd clumsy moment I think it safe to assume we've all dropped one before from waist height but there isn't the weight of a head in there, so in those situations I've never given a second thought.

Just wondered what other peoples thoughts on this was.


----------



## Captain Bridget (25 October 2011)

I must admit I didn't replace my first hat soon enough, I did have one fall in it but it was in a school and I didn't think I'd hit my head. I replaced it when I realised it was broken but should have done it sooner, I was probably only 14 at the time and didn't really know. I don't know if I had my next fall in that hat or the new one but I only replaced the 'new one' earlier this year when I put it between my knees for a moment and it creaked a fair bit!

Now I've got two new hats I think if I had a fall in either of them I'd be a lot more likely to replace them. Although one is an HS1 so quite pricey, I'm going to do my best not to fall off whilst wearing it! I don't ride very regularly so I'm more reluctant to part with a hat!


----------



## mcrobbiena (25 October 2011)

I have had my crap hat for 12 years and it looks minging inside and has been through a fair few bangs and been dropped a few times but I have a GPA whcih I used to only use at shows but starting wearing at home and at work (when working with horses) and that has probably had more bangs not on roads but off the side of jumps, dropped on floor, out in the rain etc I have had that for 5 or 6 years. I should probably replace both but because they seem fine and are comfy I just can't bear to chuck it away, I am quite stingy. It has never really crossed my mind to replace them. I am fortunate enough to have good stickability and when I do fall off I have always landed and rolled a bit out of instinct. But I should replace them and now you have mentioned it I probably will in the new year. (not riding anything atm as horse has foal at foot) But yeah my hats are not well looked after and it never crosses my mind so thank you for pointing it out I am sure i will rue the day when I end up vegetated because I didn't fork out £100 for an up to date hat. You can't put a price on your health.But theres no better feeling than on a summers day doing a bit of flat work on your horse without a hat, its lovely having your hair all floofy.


----------



## Sheep (25 October 2011)

http://www.eventingworldwide.com/dont-forget-to-check-your-hat/

Interesting statistics on the changes Oliver Townend's hat went through after his fall last year. The hat looked perfect on the outside, but when deconstructed, in some places the insides had been compressed by up to 1cm.. now imagine that happening to your head. 

I've always been of the opinion that after a fall where I've hit my head, I should replace my hat. The risks just aren't worth it- it is expensive, I know, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Lucinda_x (25 October 2011)

I had my gatehouse for the last 4 years and decided to get a new one this year despite not having any heavy falls on it  I bought a charles owen skull cap at Badminton this year and asked the man how often you should change a hat that you havent fallen on and he suggested every 4-5 years


----------



## jacksmum (25 October 2011)

I'd had my hat for ages and it was lovely and comfy but when a friend heard how long i'd had it i was kinda forced to get a new one.
Then one week later i had a nasty fall and was knocked out but new hat had saved my life.
Still have some headaches and i'm nursing a broken arm but i'm here and first thing i will do when i'm back up and running is buy a new hat


----------



## PorkChop (25 October 2011)

I change mine once it looses that "snug feel", or if I have had a heavy fall.

Was out hunting today and fell right on my head - thank goodness I was wearing my HS1, I heard the crunch as I landed and the foam literally recessed into the hard shell


----------



## fidleyspromise (25 October 2011)

If I can afford it, I do.  
I generally place it if I have a hard knock to head.
If I fall without hitting head, I check the hat just in case.


LJR - That sounds painful!


----------



## Annagain (25 October 2011)

I've got two hats - one for best and one for every day. Both have been fallen on but no bad falls and as far as I'm aware I haven't hit my head in them, but falls always happen so quickly it's hard to know for sure. My 'best' hat is at least 8 years old and the other must be 4 or 5. I'm intending to have a new one for Christmas. 

The one fall I had when I got knocked, I got a new hat straight away and smashed the old one with a hammer in case anybody came across it in a bin and thought it might be ok. Maybe a bit over the top, but it was quite good fun and took quite an effort which was reassuring!  I have a friend who hasn't changed her hat after getting knocked out depite lots of nagging, that hat is very old and might well have played a part in her getting knocked out.


----------



## LeannePip (25 October 2011)

as said before i think everyone knows you should replace your hat after a fall but when finances are tight its not always realistic and you put it of and off because its still 'comfy' you keep wearing it! and lets face it new hats 'up to standard' aren't cheap!! i replaced my first hat after two years because i grew out of it, i then had my old faithful skull cap which i had for about 3 years which i admit did take a number of tumbles in quite regularly - at that stage if i bought a new hat every time off my family would have been bankrupted!! but finally replaced it when i was x-c'ing a friends pony and she put in a nasty stop and acctually landed on my hat and heard it crack - after that it creaked when you 'squished it' that one was replaced the next day for the one i still have now :S i dont remember taking any serious falls in it but its probably past its sell by date any way and is pretty grotty! i also have a traditional velvet and leather chin strap one i got off ebay second hand that i use to run the horses in hand for showing, i wouldnt risk riding in a second hand hat, but will admit i have probably ridden in it 2-3 times when i've left my hat elsewhere rather ride in that hat than no hat


----------



## Quartz (25 October 2011)

I know I need to change my hat but haven't got around to it.  It makes a funny rattling noise if I shake it, but if I shake it enough the rattling will stop as if whatever is loose has popped back into place.  Not good really!!!  I have looked on the internet but can't decide which to get, as in should I go for the more highly priced or do the medium priced do as well as they still reach the safety standards?


----------



## Syrah (25 October 2011)

Yes I would always change my hat if I fall and hit my head.  I've seen pictures of a hat where the outside didn't look compromised at all but the interior was mushed.

I also change it every 3 years as the material inside deteriorates with time.

If I can't afford a hat, I don't ride.  I value my head and my life far too much.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 October 2011)

I had one hat for 15 years - I only stopped wearing it because the padding was so worn it stay up any more. It got the stage where I crammed in the back of my head as that was the only bit that still had enough padding to keep it up. I rarely get new hats but my theory is - whenever I fall off my backside is big enough and heavy enough to pull me down that end first so I never land on my head! Not a theory I am overly keen on but it does seem to work!


----------



## StormyMoments (25 October 2011)

i have 2 hats  one for home and one for shows  if i fall off and hit my head i stand on it... sounds bizarre but it certainly tells you if there is a crack or it is due to go in the bin  also if it gets a bit smelly or disgusting it will be binned last year i left my hat on my feed bin and a plague of tiny bug things took camp in it... was not happy, that one got fly sprayed and washed and 6 months on i haven't put it on my head


----------



## stencilface (25 October 2011)

Don't think I've fallen off that much in mine, and pretty sure I have landed on my feet or bum generally.  But my hat must be 4/5 years old, and it is only a cheapie (up to standard etc though!) so I really should replace it.  I would love to get a fancy 'brand' hat but can't really justify the cost, spent £250 on a fancy bridle for my horse, since I bought it he's been lame (and that was 5 months ago!)


----------



## Kenzo (25 October 2011)

Thanks for the link Sheep, that was an interesting read.


----------



## starryeyed (25 October 2011)

If I fell and hit my head, I'd change hats - it's expensive but at the end of the day, they're lifesavers & there's no point wearing one if it won't do the job when you fall! 
Must admit! - I had a nasty riding accident earlier this year and was wearing the hat that I'd been after forever & had only owned for about 6 months - as I was falling backwards towards the road I remember thinking "****, my hat!" and putting a huge effort in to lift my head as I crashed to the ground so that it didn't touch!


----------



## Loulabelle007 (25 October 2011)

I had a bad fall a couple of months ago. I was knocked unconscious. I bought a new hat the next day. Can't help but think that if my hat had not been as good as it could have been, e.g. if it had been damaged by a previous fall, would I have got away with just concussion? I'd always replace, and if I couldn't afford it, I wouldn't ride until I could afford a new one.


----------



## foraday (26 October 2011)

Replace my hat every year regardless of a fall!

And if I do fall then replace straight away.

I am lucky enough to have a friend with a trade catalogue so paying only £30 for a champion pro plus!  That really helps!


----------



## ThePony (26 October 2011)

Replace in the event of a fall - whether I think I knocked my head or not. Unless you happen to have a vid of the fall, how on earth can you be sure you didn't knock your head (unless you just came off on your feet of course!). Other than that I don't use any hat I have had longer than 4 years. 

A good make, up to standard, skull will set you back about £40 so hardly breaking the bank - at what price a new head?  I would rather have a safe hat regularly replaced than any fancy branded one that I feel lothe to get rid of.


----------



## Anglebracket (26 October 2011)

annagain said:



			The one fall I had when I got knocked, I got a new hat straight away and smashed the old one with a hammer in case anybody came across it in a bin and thought it might be ok. Maybe a bit over the top, but it was quite good fun and took quite an effort which was reassuring!  I have a friend who hasn't changed her hat after getting knocked out depite lots of nagging, that hat is very old and might well have played a part in her getting knocked out.

Click to expand...

I admire your dedication to the safety of others 

I change my hat if I fall and hit my head. I also try and get a new one every 3 to 4 years.


----------



## Teeni (26 October 2011)

I change my hat if i've hit my head no matter what surface it was on.
My last bad fall was in a sand school where i had rather bad whiplash and concussion, had my neck x-rayed as i was in so much pain.  I bought a new hat ready for the next time i got back on.
I had that hat for 3 years and didn't ride for one year but it was giving my headaches on longer hacks.
I do think it is important to try hats on and let them bed in for around 15mins and then re-assess the fit. I tried 2 hats on which felt ok, wore both for around 15mins in the shop whilst browsing and then got them to have a look at which one fitted me best.  Unfortunately for me it was a HS1 which are expensive but i'd rather pay that and a) be comfortable, b) a well fitting hat and c) there is no price on my head or life so well worth it.


----------



## Kenzo (26 October 2011)

Hmmm I'll be checking my hat then because I did wack the back of my head (but head has been fine) but and I've developed whip lash symptoms, might be having a trip to docs if it gets any worse.


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 October 2011)

Eep it seems I have had mine for far too long and should replace it!  My birthday in the next few weeks, so might as well ask for it for a pressie


----------

